# Forge World jigsaw



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

I've just received the Forge World's newsletter, and there is a jigsaw of one of IA8's special characters. Here is the pic:

Looks very Orky to me, probably a Big Mek or a cybernetic ork


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I'm inclined to agree with you. The image URL hints toward that as well "Orks/mkbbg1.jpg"


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

A Big Mek Big Boss prehaps?


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Can i join in? A big mek of some sort? lol


----------



## Fangio (Nov 23, 2008)

A cyborg grot?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Its getting harder and harder to ignore the FW Ork Models, If my wife has bought me the Mega dread for Xmas im gonna be forced to buy an Ork army.


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

Fangio said:


> A cyborg grot?


That would be awsome...but my money is on a big mek.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm going to hazard a guess at the least skilled Techmarine ever.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm going to have to agree with the rest that it is a big mek of some kind. 

I know my wife has probably got me some more forgeworld mean green to join my army.


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

And here comes the second part!










(If someone could photoshop the 2 parts so we have one image, it would be nice.)

I don't know what this trigger fires, but i'm gonna guess it's huge....maybe a portable zzap!


----------



## Catpain Rich (Dec 13, 2008)

Looks like a new commisar... ish

Is that bit on the bottom left there to support the gun? If so, that's ma-hoo-ssive.


----------



## Gog (May 27, 2009)

Now I have seen more its definatly an ork Big Mek, he has what is probably an ork version of a Servo Harness, other hand will be a large staff/spanner/mektool possably a metal mask over his face,



Catpain Rich said:


> Looks like a new commisar... ish


No offence but if thats an Imperial Commisar I will eat my Battlewagons


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

Gog said:


> No offence but if thats an Imperial Commisar I will eat my Battlewagons


You better make shure you have your knife and fork handy because i think your gonna need it.:taunt:


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Judas Masias said:


> You better make shure you have your knife and fork handy because i think your gonna need it.:taunt:


I really don't understand, because there is NO way that is a Commissar.


----------



## Gog (May 27, 2009)

It only me and you Winterous that seem to have the optical wonder of eye's, tho my left one is Bionic


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

I think its a new Chaos Spawn!
....before the mutation....


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Usaal said:


> I think its a new Chaos Spawn!
> ....before the mutation....


Noooo it must be the Tervigon, stitching new Gaunts with those arms on the back, all ready for battle:laugh:


----------



## Asmodeun (Apr 26, 2009)

Techamarine servitor, going to a party as an ork. Undoubtable.


----------

